# VFS centres info.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently visited the VFS center, CT for my permanent residency app and may be my experience will help.

If the center you visit has a Premium Lounge you are as well to use it. It does cost R500 extra but worth every cent for the individual attention you receive and comfortable surroundings. Bit less stressful.

Also, in addition to the documents required take anything else you may have to prove your application. Luckily i did and it payed off.

To those of you still going through the process i wish you well.


----------

